# TT Makes List of "Top Ten Cars To Have Sex In"



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Okay, when you see titles like "The Best Car To Have Sex In Is..." in your daily news search, you're going to click. Well, Volvo won with their big wagon, the V70. More surprising is the Audi on the list. It's NOT the Q7, or the A6 Avant. It's not even the A3 Sportback. It IS the TT. 
Why our surprise? Certainly if you've spent time in a TT Coupe, you've probably learned it's not the roomiest on the list. Aside the Porsche Carrera, it's probably the least roomy. Perhaps contortion is a high priority with some votors.
The 10 cars that have seen the most action are:
1. Volvo Estate 
2. Mercedes Benz Sprinter Van 
3. VW Camper Van 
4. BMW 3 Series Saloon 
5. Ford Escort 
6. Audi TT 
7. Land Rover Discovery 
8. Porsche Carrera 
9. VW Golf 
10. Ford Focus
More here...
http://uk.news.yahoo.com/05102....html


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: TT Makes List of "Top Ten Cars To Have Sex In" ([email protected])*

Where...in the backseat?








The fronts aren't that roomy either.
The hood works fine.


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: TT Makes List of "Top Ten Cars To Have Sex In" (602crew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *602crew* »_Where...in the backseat?









The nice thing about the TT being so un-roomy, is that you have to use your imagination








Adam


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: TT Makes List of "Top Ten Cars To Have Sex In" (adamprice271)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adamprice271* »_ The nice thing about the TT being so un-roomy, is that you have to use your imagination










hell yea haha


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: TT Makes List of "Top Ten Cars To Have Sex In" (Corrado SLC NL)*

Hatch open, rear seats folded down, doggy-style... using rear wall of trunk for support. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: TT Makes List of "Top Ten Cars To Have Sex In" (Mr TT)*


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: TT Makes List of "Top Ten Cars To Have Sex In" (adamprice271)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adamprice271* »_
The nice thing about the TT being so un-roomy, is that you have to use your imagination








Adam

....or suuuper flexible...ouch.
There is a lot of room if the hatch is open..


----------



## seeyanever (Sep 12, 2006)

oh my god i couldnt even make it to the backseat i blew my load just thinking about the girl and my car!! but i mean the backseat has gotta suck, ive had some drunken slumbers back there and lets just say, not the most fun haha!!


----------



## wils (Aug 13, 2005)

try in a mini cooper


----------



## pythiasjt (Nov 12, 2003)

yea me and the girlfriend talked about it...and then decided it was not even worth the chiropractor and massage therapy needed afterwards.
the TT can definitly get the heart beating for a quick romp, but definitly gotta use the speedyness of the car to get you to a place where that's possible.


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (pythiasjt)*

Has anyone _actually_ accomplished this in their Audi TT? I have never tried but I suppose I could... The car certainly has been a huge plus for obtaining this goal, but I've never actually done it in the car








With that, I'll post back with new about how my "adventure" went in my TT


----------



## pythiasjt (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: (Phrost)*

somebody may have to write up a guide book, because it doesn't seem like a task an amature should just attempt...
however i do see getting a little "perk up" well driving an easy task... and with the small windows hard for others to see. my jetta windows weren't tinted so they always got a bit of extra attention










_Modified by pythiasjt at 12:44 PM 10-18-2006_


----------



## MaDVR6 (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: (Phrost)*

just recline the passenger seat back. and give it a go







the fact that is a dancer might have helped..


----------



## stilljester (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: TT Makes List of "Top Ten Cars To Have Sex In" ([email protected])*

Its not hard just drop the top - Those "hoops" are perfect...Thank you Audi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: TT Makes List of "Top Ten Cars To Have Sex In" (stilljester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stilljester* »_Its not hard just drop the top - Those "hoops" are perfect...Thank you Audi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## UneekTT (Aug 20, 2004)

I have to say that I have in my TT, and it was not easy in any sense of the word, but more than a workout!
And it was still fun too


----------



## bufflars12 (Sep 8, 2005)

ive done it...hes right, passenger seat back and recline all the way and all the way to the floor. it wasnt toooooooooooo bad haha.worth it.


----------



## thesteve (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (bufflars12)*

My girly's honked my horn with her tush on more than one occasion.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (thesteve)*

any car is good for some "road knowledge" if you know what i mean


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

Well there you go, all these guys have done it in their TT's.
Thus the high ranking


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Wolk's Wagon)*

<<<--------------------- 6'4".....not gonna happen...haha Sharon is only 5'3" though so I might be able to figure somthng out.


----------



## schockster (Nov 2, 2005)

thing that sucks is when u put the two rear seats down, you got those darn protrusions that make it impossible to get comfortable, i guess the passenger seat is the best way to go. another thing that sucks is that automatics are way better for a job, maybe a better title for the beloved tt would be "the most likely to get laid after driving" or something like that.


----------

